
New Hosted Blog Contender is a Wee Bit Weebly - mattjaynes
http://www.cmswire.com/cms/web-cms/new-hosted-blog-contender-is-a-wee-bit-weebly-001273.php
======
mattjaynes
After reading this article, it seems that these critics are grasping at
straws. Their whole point seems to be that Weebly is not an established player
yet. That is obvious - it's a brand new service competing (sort of) against
players that have been in the field for many years. Anyone who has actually
used Weebly realizes immediately the power in simplicity and flexibility that
they have going for them.

